# App pour gérer des projets sur iPad ?



## gibey (14 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un iPad Air et souhaite l'utiliser pour mon travail. Cependant il est réduit à ce jour à :
- lecture et écriture de mail
- prise de notes lors de réunion

Je suis manager et suis plusieurs dossiers (travaux, logistique...), mais je suis super désorganisé. J'aimerai avoir avec mon iPad un appui méthodologique pour la conduite de projet (avoir mes dossiers classés par thématique avec des alarmes de rappel pour des points d'étapes que je définirais en fréquences...)...

Existe t'il une bonne application pour cela, même payante ?

D'avance merci pour vos retours d'expériences. 

;-)


----------



## gibey (14 Avril 2014)

Je précise ma question : que pensez vous de l'application Beesy ?
Vaut elle le coût (ou le coup lol) ?


----------



## Wilthek (15 Avril 2014)

gibey a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je possède un iPad Air et souhaite l'utiliser pour mon travail. Cependant il est réduit à ce jour à :
> - lecture et écriture de mail
> ...



Bonsoir,

Quand vous parlez de gestion de projet, vous avez besoin de planifier type Gantt ou de pouvoir établir un mind mapping ?

Pour la planification, je n'ai pas de solution particulière, par contre, pour canaliser mes projets personnels et professionnels j'utilise 2 apps sur iPad (3) plutôt efficaces, la première est iThoughtsHD, une application de mind mapping bien faite qui est compatible avec des applications type Freemind, cela permet de partir d'un sujet/projet et de décliner les différents items sous forme graphique pour aboutir à l'objectif... Pour la prise de notes (texte/photo/web) avec une option de rappel et un classement j'utilise tout simplement Evernote, la synchronisation iPad / ordinateur/web permet d'avoir ses informations partout: pratique. Il existe des moyens de notification dont des relances par mail (très utile !)...

Bref, rien de bien nouveau, peut-être y avez-vous déjà pensé ? (nb: l'app de mind mapping est payante de mémoire, quant à Evernote, la version gratuite me suffit personnellement).

En espérant avoir fait avancer votre réflexion
cordialement


----------



## gibey (15 Avril 2014)

Merci à vous pour ce retour. Je viens (hélas) d'acheter Beezy et si cette dernière ne réponds pas à mes attentes, je pourrai tester les app que vous évoquez. Je vais d'ailleurs regarder sur l'AppStore celles que vous citez.


----------



## Wilthek (15 Avril 2014)

gibey a dit:


> Je précise ma question : que pensez vous de l'application Beesy ?
> Vaut elle le coût (ou le coup lol) ?



effectivement, cette app regroupe tout en une, je ne connais pas mais elle semble répondre à beaucoup de besoins ! une version gratuite permet a priori de se faire une idée, ensuite il y a l'abonnement... si vous testez, je suis preneur de votre retour car ce type d'application me semble intéressante !

bonne continuation


----------



## gibey (15 Avril 2014)

Wsalado, 

Je dois me familiariser à cette dernière qui semble souffrir de sa complétude en étant complexe d'usage, de prime abord. Mais dans quelques jours je vous donnerai mon avis.


----------



## Wilthek (15 Avril 2014)

gibey a dit:


> Wsalado,
> 
> Je dois me familiariser à cette dernière qui semble souffrir de sa complétude en étant complexe d'usage, de prime abord. Mais dans quelques jours je vous donnerai mon avis.



Merci d'avance car si c'est à la hauteur, c'est effectivement un outil qui pourrait être redoutable en réunion ! à suivre...

Bon courage


----------



## gibey (15 Avril 2014)

Premiers retours après une soirée à m'arracher les cheveux !
Je commence à mieux cerner la logique de cette application qui comporte dans la version actuelle un bug minime. 
Je pense que c'est réellement une bonne application qui me sera très utile quand je maîtriserai pleinement cette dernière. Cette elle est perfectible : ainsi j'ai apparemment des points d'échéances en nombre de jours, une date serai plus simple, et pas de cadence de points d'étape sur des dossiers que je confierai à mes collaborateurs (ou tout du moins, je ne l'ai pas encore repéré).
Il va me falloir du temps pour bien maîtriser cette dernière, mais je compte sur celle-ci pour mieux structurer mes organisations. A suivre ;-)


----------



## Wilthek (16 Avril 2014)

gibey a dit:


> Premiers retours après une soirée à m'arracher les cheveux !
> Je commence à mieux cerner la logique de cette application qui comporte dans la version actuelle un bug minime.
> Je pense que c'est réellement une bonne application qui me sera très utile quand je maîtriserai pleinement cette dernière. Cette elle est perfectible : ainsi j'ai apparemment des points d'échéances en nombre de jours, une date serai plus simple, et pas de cadence de points d'étape sur des dossiers que je confierai à mes collaborateurs (ou tout du moins, je ne l'ai pas encore repéré).
> Il va me falloir du temps pour bien maîtriser cette dernière, mais je compte sur celle-ci pour mieux structurer mes organisations. A suivre ;-)



Bonsoir,

Merci pour le retour  je vais retourner voir sur le site pour envisager un éventuel test... pour ce type d'app multifonctions je m'interroge sur les limites physiques qu'impose l'ipad (clavier, saisie, notes à la volée en général) ainsi que "l'interfaçage" avec iOs et le calendrier (compte exchange par exemple...).

Cordialement


----------



## gibey (16 Avril 2014)

Je ne maîtrise pas encore bien l'application. Je saisie pour le moment en post réunion. De même, je ne suis sans doute pas encore au top pour les projets (actions à faire) qui doivent s'intégrer à mon agenda, mais sincèrement je suis confiant. J'ai même acheté les 3 achats in-app...
Pour un compte rendu de réunion c'est vraiment excellent.
Pour ce qui concerne la saisie via iPad sans clavier, cela dépend des personnes. Je vois que je m'y habitue de plus en plus. J'ai par exemple saisie via Pages une prise de notes pendant une réunion, sans souci. Il faut juste être vigilant sur les corrections automatiques qui modifient parfois le texte de façon inadapté, mais cela va diminuer avec l'habitude de mes saisies je suppose...
De même, je dois mieux penser mes objectifs afin de me créer une liste généraliste adaptée. Un temps donc d'adaptation. À suivre ;-)


----------



## Wilthek (12 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir, je viens de tomber sur ce lien dans MacGé, c'est gratuit (Mindmapping), ce n'est pas de l'organisation mais cela peut aider !https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/mind-organigzer-mind-mapping/id852216849?mt=8&uo=4&at=11lvtR


Bonne soirée


----------

